# Do conductor manufacturers need to ‘standardize’ their colors?



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Heck, they can't even get plates and devices to match and I think it was you that pointed out there is a standard in place for those.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Heck, they can't even get plates and devices to match and I think it was you that pointed out there is a standard in place for those.


True, but if it was a production error, you really can't police every flunkie they have on the line from falling asleep.:laughing:

I just finished a small commercial job where there was a lively discussion about the color of a roll of wire on the job. The end of the spool had snapped off, so the label was missing. Half the guys claimed it was red, the other half swore it was orange.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

For as often as I would use pink I really don't care. Red is red.

To be totally honest I like it when colors are a bit different. If I am pulling in several of one color they can be identified much quicker than looking for a label. One circuit might be royal blue and the other light blue. One might be pink and the other dark red.

I just really hate it when one wire is black and another is dark black.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> For as often as I would use pink I really don't care. Red is red.
> 
> To be totally honest I like it when colors are a bit different. If I am pulling in several of one color they can be identified much quicker than looking for a label. One circuit might be royal blue and the other light blue. One might be pink and the other dark red.
> 
> I just really hate it when one wire is black and another is dark black.


 
Yea, that's the flip side to this.

I've run across batches of THHN where the factory marking is so slobbered up you'd think it had a tracer on it instead of being the gobbleygook that's supposed to be printed (and capable of being read!) on it.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, I recently ran into this in a dental office that I wired. The plans specified red and pink to a couple of circuits for some reason and some of them were in the same conduit. I had to order the wire from two supply houses, and when it came, some of the reds looked pink, and some of the pinks looked red. Drove me crazy!!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> Yeah, I recently ran into this in a dental office that I wired. The plans specified red and pink to a couple of circuits for some reason and some of them were in the same conduit. I had to order the wire from two supply houses, and when it came, some of the reds looked pink, and some of the pinks looked red. Drove me crazy!!!


Red seems to be the one that has the most difference in color, blue, orange, yellow and brown seem to be pretty much the same tone every time I order a new roll. 

Sometimes a roll of green [sim-pull] seems to almost be neon.


~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Gawd I have never noticed.

Now cheap making tape, orange looks brown on a black conductor.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

It's funny this came up. Last job we had ordered 2500 foot spools of green. They came out soooo different. One was like the cartoon hulk green and the other was damn near black. In some of the poorly lit rooms, we had to do few double takes to make sure we were splicing the right ones together...

Some of the variety does make you wonder though. I'd say yes, but voluntarily.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

goose134 said:


> Last job we had ordered 2500 foot spools of green.
> 
> ..... and the other was damn near black.


THAT is when it is a problem. I have used that green and it SUCKS!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

I chose the second because I've never seen anything that was mandated by the gov, to be worth a $hit.

As Hockeyologist points out the Thomas Jefferson quote-

"When the government fears the people there is liberty; when the people fear the government there is tyranny"- Thomas Jefferson

If our leaders (ahem) today could have the wisdom of two centuries ago, we wouldn't be in this financial mess. Who ever heard of spending your way out of debt....somebody take our country's shovel away, I just met a guy digging a hole from his country....and he speaks Chinese:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sometimes having the different shades is useful. If you've got multiple circuits in the same pipe, tray, or cabinet, there may be several "red phase" or "blue phase" conductors, but for different circuits. The darker might be ckts 3 & 5, and the lighter for ckts 9 & 11, for instance. It does get a little messed up in dimly lit rooms, which is often the case until the electrical work is done. I've had the displeasure of using the dark olive green conductors, and it does make you strain to be sure you're not getting black and green mixed up. Another reason why good eyesight and the ability to distinguish colors well is important to an electrician.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Originally I had replied "who cares" to the poll, but I recant. 

There should be at least some standard for green, which does have some of the widest variation.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Sometimes a roll of green [sim-pull] seems to almost be neon.


I'm 99% sure that is done intentionally and I'm also 99% sure Southwire uses that as a selling point.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> There should be at least some standard for green, which does have some of the widest variation.


That's kinda handy though, too. Since green/yellow stripe isn't always available quickly, regular green and olive green can be good to use for IG circuits in pipe when you're pulling copper for both ground paths.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I was on a job last year where the blue was about 1 shade away from black, the electrical room was poorly lit, and one of the guys before me either cut off or did not tag the wires properly. 

It was a PITA to sort out.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I was on a job last year where the blue was about 1 shade away from black, the electrical room was poorly lit, and one of the guys before me either cut off or did not tag the wires properly.
> 
> It was a PITA to sort out.


 
On complicated or difficult projects I always tell my guys, if it was easy they would have hired the (stick any name here you want) Competition, handyman, snake electric.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

brian john said:


> On complicated or difficult projects I always tell my guys, if it was easy they would have hired the (stick any name here you want) Competition, handyman, snake electric.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> On complicated or difficult projects I always tell my guys, if it was easy they would have hired the (stick any name here you want) Competition, handyman, snake electric.


I usually say that if it was easy, women and little kids would do it. Have to be careful now. I have a woman spark.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I usually say that if it was easy, women and little kids would do it. Have to be careful now. I have a woman spark.


You always like to throw in a teaser, don't you?  You have a woman electrician working for you? If so, is she somewhat attractive and single?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You always like to throw in a teaser, don't you?  You have a woman electrician working for you? If so, is she somewhat attractive and single?


Uh-- no. Not by any means. She's old enough to be your Mom, and strong enough to whip you in anything. Think "Russian housewife". :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> She's old enough to be your Mom, and strong enough to whip you in anything. Think "Russian housewife". :laughing:


I think that sounds like a perfect woman for Pete. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> On complicated or difficult projects I always tell my guys, if it was easy they would have hired the (stick any name here you want) Competition, handyman, snake electric.


If it was easy, the *plumber* would do it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Uh-- no. Not by any means. She's old enough to be your Mom, and strong enough to whip you in anything. Think "Russian housewife". :laughing:



Oh. Right.  Well, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I think that sounds like a perfect woman for Pete. :laughing:


That really stings. How will I go on?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That really stings. How will I go on?


I am sure you will do just fine.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I am sure you will do just fine.


Probably after years of therapy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Probably after years of therapy.


You mean you're not almost through?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You mean you're not almost through?


I've been told it's going to take another 10 years at least.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I've been told it's going to take another 10 years at least.


It might go faster if you went more than once a year.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm still working on identifying the colors in an eight pack of crayola crayons.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I'm still working on identifying the colors in an eight pack of crayola crayons.


Priceless......


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Uh-- no. Not by any means. She's old enough to be your Mom, and strong enough to whip you in anything. Think "Russian housewife". :laughing:


 can she cook ? :whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I like how the color of conductors topic went to Pete trying to hook up with Marcs electrician.:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I like how the color of conductors topic went to Pete trying to hook up with Marcs electrician.:laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


Yeah, funny how that works out, huh? :blink:

Thankfully, Marc was honest about his Russian housewife-type electrician, so that one went down in flames pretty fast. :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

This thread has degraded into the epitome of patheticism...

... does she at least SHAVE?!?!?!


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> This thread has degraded into the epitome of patheticism...
> 
> ... does she at least SHAVE?!?!?!


Her Legs or back? :lol:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If it was easy, the *plumber* would do it.


 
The first electricians were plumbers.


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

Standardizing colors would be great for those who use them correctly.
Just this week I was on a call and came across a j-box that had 2 yellows, 1 black, 1 blue, and a white tied together, funny thing is that joint had nothing to do with any issues I was there to repair. 
And when I saw that, I put the cover back on, slowly backed away, once I hit the door I ran like hell.


----------



## TakeOff Man (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wire Colors*

Wire colors have to be standardized at some point. If an electrician is suppose to follow a code that indicates what color to use for different voltage and use, then the colors from each manufacturer should be identical.

The advertising agencies figured it out using pantone colors. Why can't our industry figure it out. Hell in our industry the wrong color can kill you!


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

yes i'd like to see some agreement in color, but no regs, anytime the gov gets involved they just screw everythin up


----------



## joebell (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree with stanardizing the colors 2 weeks ago i ordered #10 thhn 277 volt colors and the shade of grey was so close to the color brown.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the same issue with European verison the colours are not dammed  uniorm as well 

The last time I have to order bleu it came three diffrent shade of bleu from very dark bleu to ultra light bleu aka skyblue but for other colurs it kinda tossup espcally with gris { grey } it can go either way depending on where you are at if dark area it can be mislooked as white conductor !!

The early green/yellow conductors we did have issue with that due the colours were too dark to see in dim location some case the dark green look like light black ! 

so you guys are not alone with this cluster F mess I have go thru like this in Europe area 

Merci,Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am probably alone in this, but I wish green/yellow was standard in the US as well for the grounding conductor.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am probably alone in this, but I wish green/yellow was standard in the US as well for the grounding conductor.
> 
> ~Matt


It is. 

I think you really wish the supply houses would carry it?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> It is.
> 
> I think you really wish the supply houses would carry it?


Well, according to the NEC, the conductor can be 3 different colors: bare, green, green with yellow stripe.


Are you telling me that your supply house stocks green/yellow in all the regualr sizes? :001_huh:


~Matt


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have worked on several jobs where the inspector gave me advanced warning that the iso ground had better have a yellow stripe on it (oh yeah, that's what makes the cash registers work so good).

I'm sure at some point some smart wire company will come out with a whole line of gay-ass colors for 21st century electricians, like pastel green, save-the-alligaotor green, free-willy black, boob-job pink, etc. In the mean time, who cares ? watch what you are pulling and lablel it if you have to.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Sometimes having the different shades is useful. If you've got multiple circuits in the same pipe, tray, or cabinet, there may be several "red phase" or "blue phase" conductors, but for different circuits. The darker might be ckts 3 & 5, and the lighter for ckts 9 & 11, for instance. It does get a little messed up in dimly lit rooms, which is often the case until the electrical work is done. I've had the displeasure of using the dark olive green conductors, and it does make you strain to be sure you're not getting black and green mixed up. Another reason why good eyesight and the ability to distinguish colors well is important to an electrician.


Do you pull THHN in tray?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

marc wouldn't do that. I'm sure he meant wireway, gutter, raceway, etc.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I have worked on several jobs where the inspector gave me advanced warning that the iso ground had better have a yellow stripe on it (oh yeah, that's what makes the cash registers work so good). ............


Did you bother to ask for a Code reference on that one?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Did you bother to ask for a Code reference on that one?


wasn't any point. he came back, checked out to make sure there was a green wire with a yellow stripe, and gave us a final. LOL (I'm not even gonna list the things that weren't done)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I always have to have my flashlight on me. If the room I'm working in has little light a lot of colors look the same. Dark green thhn looks like brown, orange phase tape looks like light brown. I wonder how many electricians are colorblind and just don't know it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I always have to have my flashlight on me. If the room I'm working in has little light a lot of colors look the same. Dark green thhn looks like brown, orange phase tape looks like light brown. I wonder how many electricians are colorblind and just don't know it.


we had a color blind kid for a while. I think it was red/green ? anyhow, he found out that with a certain color led light he could tell the difference. who knew ?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

wildleg said:


> we had a color blind kid for a while. I think it was red/green ? anyhow, he found out that with a certain color led light he could tell the difference. who knew ?


That's what I use. If I'm dealing with colors i use an led flashlight, the cheap ones. They come in packs of three, for around twelve dollars.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> we had a color blind kid for a while. I think it was red/green ? anyhow, he found out that with a certain color led light he could tell the difference. who knew ?


I think red/green is the most common.

I also had the 'pleasure' of working with someone so afflicted. He was a resi sparky for years, and I ended up with him on a commercial job. He didn't know he was colorblind until we started turning breakers on and all the B phases started tripping. 

We were stumped as to why until we started opening the j-boxes he had made up.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Up until a few weeks ago we had a guy that was coulourblind. The way we found out was when he was making a up a new cord cap and he asked us which screw was brass and which was silver. :blink:

Btw we lost him because he got thrown in jail not because he was colourblind :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:laughing: brass and silver?
I have to admit i've had issues with boy colors, usually just with phase tape colors though. 
If you're colorblind you must tell your potential employer.


----------

